# McDonald's for bulking?



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 27, 2019)

Everywhere I look I see different opinions weather or not McDonald's is ok for bulking some say it's fine others say avoid it. Was looking at mcdoubles 370 Cal, 30c, 18f, 21p and the fact that it's easy to eat 5 of them and still be hungry. Opinions?


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2019)

My opinion, if you're getting the majority of your calories from nutrient dense foods, getting all your essentials like vitamins, minerals, good fats, etc.. then fill in the necessary calories with whatever foods you like.

I personally like to wait to use this card until I'm totally sick of quote unquote healthy foods.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 27, 2019)

If you keep it in check. McDonald’s can get outta hand real fast


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 27, 2019)

Every time I eat there I feel like sh&t afterwards so I wouldn't eat it regardless of my goals.  There are plenty of cheap caloricaly dense foods and my experience is that once you  I get the taste for a certain food, it's hard to turn the wheel and give it up when your goals change.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 27, 2019)

Even when I am cutting down I will still grab a burger when I feel like it.  If you are someone who has a hard time gaining weight and keeping it on, eating at McDonald's probably will not hurt you. 

For some though, it can leave you feeling a bit sluggish and crappy. So maybe gauge how you feel and avoid eating around training times.

Also just keep in mind this isn't exactly high quality ingredients. You should in general treat yourself better.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 27, 2019)

Any fast food restaurant would be good for calories BUT they are extremely terrible towards your energy....you'll feel like shxt once your body starts absorbing it and you'll loose the taste for actually eating healty.(in my experience)


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2019)

I went to McDonalds for a meal for the first time in about a year a couple months ago. 

Felt like absolute dog shit afterwards. 

It'll be another year before I go back for something other than a McFlurrie.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 27, 2019)

I used to do exactly like you were describing. Couple McDoubles for easy protein and calories. 

It worked, but like others said it's hard to manage sometimes. The opportunity to over-indulge is so easy when it's just $1 extra to add another chicken sandwich or what have you. I stopped primarily because it got expensive vs prepping my own meals. I generally feel better eating my own foods now too.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 27, 2019)

If you need food on the go, find some local diners
This is what I do nowadays...Never feel like shxt no matter what I eat.
I always get a nice stream line of energy after a good meal from a good diner. Cost a bit more but quality comes with a price.


----------



## German89 (Mar 27, 2019)

As long as it fits your macros


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 27, 2019)

I always feel better making my own foods as a few others have mentioned.

I have a pretty boring diet of the same meals repeated over and over, but it works for me.


----------



## CJ (Mar 27, 2019)

But if you get the shits right afterwards, do the calories even count? :32 (6):


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 27, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> But if you get the shits right afterwards, do the calories even count? :32 (6):


I ate a massive breakfast Sunday. Like 4000 calories massive. I couldn’t wait to shit to get rid of it lol


----------



## Beezy (Mar 27, 2019)

Jin said:


> I went to McDonalds for a meal for the first time in about a year a couple months ago.
> 
> Felt like absolute dog shit afterwards.
> 
> It'll be another year before I go back for something other than a McFlurrie.



I love a McFlurry


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 27, 2019)

I don't know man - if you're gonna eat "not clean" my first choice wouldn't be McDonalds... even Wendy's or Carl's Jr is preferable if I'm gonna go off the reservation.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 27, 2019)

McDonald's for bulking hell no imo


----------



## Seeker (Mar 27, 2019)

when I was growing up McDonalds was the bomb. Like Jin, I was there a year ago or so and I felt like crap after. Back in the day the restaurant was clean, patties were fresh, and grilled right there on the spot.  Big macs were nice and plump. Today? fuk hell no! that shit ain't real meat. I won't go near that crap anymore


----------



## daddyboul (Mar 27, 2019)

Different people have different opinions on whether or not you should eat fast food for bulking, its really all personal preference. Now if you were to ask the man in my profile picture he would tell you to only eat fast food.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 27, 2019)

heart attack city


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 27, 2019)

i plan to keep it mostly clean but those days when its late and im over a 1k calories short fast food relay helps.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2019)

I haven't eaten there in 30 years...they still exist??


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 27, 2019)

I go about once a week and get two sausge egg and cheese mcmuffins with a medium OJ.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 28, 2019)

I agree with POB, if you have a hard time gaining weight it won’t hurt you comsentically speaking but you could find better options even a burger from somewhere else with better ingredients. The overall health of your body may suffer if your diet consists mainly of fast food. I’m a Texas boy so every now and then I smash some Whataburger!
Sorry if off topic but, My buddy has a hard time gaining weight as he can’t eat much because of his sensitive stomach and bloating he tried the vertical diet and he said his stomach issues cleared up a lot and could eat more calories without feeling stuffed 
maybe check that out if your trying to find a way to eat more without getting stuffed.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 28, 2019)

Eat more ass instead.....


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 28, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> I haven't eaten there in 30 years...they still exist??



Unfortunately they will probably live on forever. As much as our country *(and the World)* does not need it


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 28, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Eat more ass instead.....



So chocolate on a bulk yes....?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 28, 2019)

One problem with fast food is all the damn salt.. I think that might be part of what makes people feel like shit afterwards.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm with others who said they feel like shit after eating there. I have not ate there in a decade or better. Parents need to wake the fuk up when it comes to there kids and fast food also.


----------



## bigdog (Mar 28, 2019)

back when I was heavy I used to eat mc d's a lot.  back then I didn't pay attention to how I felt after.  I ate it a few months ago and damn I got sluggish. was literally dosing off at my desk. I wont be eating it again for a while if ever.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

ok..............................are they putting in sleeping fuuuucking pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdog (Mar 28, 2019)

jennerrator said:


> ok..............................are they putting in sleeping fuuuucking pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



preservatives in the bread is what I think causes the fatigue. I read something about that a while back.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 28, 2019)

bigdog said:


> preservatives in the bread is what I think causes the fatigue. I read something about that a while back.



Oh for sure....that's why I just don't eat out unless it's a special occasion and at a real restaurant!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2019)

im focused on food quality

Only after rough, roughs nights do i ever eat McDonalds for breakfast


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 28, 2019)

Had a couple McDonald’s breakfast sandwiches a few weeks ago after only sleeping 2 hours and having to drive 6. It was delicious.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 28, 2019)

I only eat 1 thing from mcdonalds...  and that's the steak egg and cheese bagel. It's the only thing with taste on the menu.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2019)

Oh, those were good!


----------



## Jada (Mar 28, 2019)

I used to eat it also when bulking but in all honesty it turns me into a fat ass, so i aint touching it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 28, 2019)

Jada said:


> I used to eat it also when bulking but in all honesty it turns me into a fat ass, so i aint touching it.


I didnt know ebt works in mcDs


----------



## Elivo (Mar 29, 2019)

If youre going to eat junk food for the calories, id say go with a better quality junk food.  Not sure what that is but Mcdonalds is just pure crap.  Burgers only taste decent half the time, the rest of the time the buns are stale, the fries are cold and thats only if you actually get what you ordered.

If im going fast food id take Wendys over Mcd anyday. But im trying to avoid all fast food right now.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 29, 2019)

Mythos said:


> One problem with fast food is all the damn salt.. I think that might be part of what makes people feel like shit afterwards.



This is why I quit the BK burgers.  Sodium was getting out of hand and I was getting bloated. My son worked at McDonald's one summer, he will never eat there.  Said it was humanly impossible to get the fryers clean and it was just disgusting.  Find a better place to get a burger bro.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 29, 2019)

So, I have a serious allergy to beef.  Like anaphylactic shock serious.  Having said that, I ate mcdonalds burgers many drunk nights in college and never had a reaction.  So......


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 29, 2019)

years and years ago I used to get 2 of the snack wraps (don’t think they have those any more) for lunch every day. Definitely put on some size and strength during that bulk. Can’t say it was just mcds but that was a staple for that bulk.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 29, 2019)

attended a McDonald's show as a kid


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 31, 2019)

Worked for CT Fletcher.......


----------



## Rhino99 (Mar 31, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> So, I have a serious allergy to beef.  Like anaphylactic shock serious.  Having said that, I ate mcdonalds burgers many drunk nights in college and never had a reaction.  So......



Mystery Meat


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 31, 2019)

Been working nonstop all weekend and haven’t had the kitchen together since fri. Wife brought home mcds yesterday, had. Few double cheeseburgers. They were pretty disgusting


----------



## CJ (Mar 31, 2019)

McBeefcakes


----------

